

LinkedIn - A highly scalable Architecture on Java - ramoq
http://www.slideshare.net/manivannan57/LinkedIn-Communication-Architecture-Presentation-2

======
ramoq
Another good overview: [http://www.slideshare.net/linkedin/linkedins-
communication-a...](http://www.slideshare.net/linkedin/linkedins-
communication-architecture)

I'd like to highlight the use of Spring/Spring MVC within LinkedIn. It is
truly an _incredible_ framework to use when developing apps/web apps when
using Java.

